# the story game



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

the object is to create a story.

but each person only submits one word. it doesn't have to go with anything just choose a word you like and use it lol

example if i put She the next person could put licks and the next person could put floors

ok so here it goes:

Once


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

there


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

Once there was


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* Once there was a frog


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

Once there was a frog that


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* Once there was a frog that ate


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat they


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat they liked


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat they liked to


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

* once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat they liked to dance*


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* * once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat they liked to dance* 

to country


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat they liked to dance to country while


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat they liked to dance to country while in


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

* once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas.*


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* * once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas.* 

While


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

* once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing*


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* * once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing* 

gospels


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to


----------



## KMEFH (May 16, 2005)

lift


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

* once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes*


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

off


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

* once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of*


----------



## lilla (May 16, 2005)

*once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the *


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* * once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of* 

the ground.


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to


----------



## lilla (May 16, 2005)

walk

Originally Posted by *Liz* to


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

to


----------



## Geek (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* 

to 


The Porn Shop


----------



## lilla (May 16, 2005)

Frog

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* The Porn Shop


----------



## lilla (May 16, 2005)

You are horrible












Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* The Porn Shop


----------



## Geek (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

You are horrible














That isn't part of the story lolol


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

* once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get*


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

movie


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when tony


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped


----------



## Geek (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* 

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped 


towards


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* towards once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section


----------



## K*O* (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on


----------



## K*O* (May 16, 2005)

over

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on


----------



## Geek (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** 

over 


while


----------



## K*O* (May 16, 2005)

getting

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* while


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on ove while getting kicked


----------



## K*O* (May 16, 2005)

hard

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on ove while getting kicked


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** hard once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on ove while getting kicked hard in


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

the


----------



## K*O* (May 16, 2005)

chops

Originally Posted by *Liz* the


----------



## Anya1976 (May 17, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He


----------



## K*O* (May 17, 2005)

screamed

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He


----------



## Anya1976 (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** screamed OUCH


----------



## Liz (May 17, 2005)

do


----------



## Anya1976 (May 17, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you


----------



## Liz (May 17, 2005)

want


----------



## lilla (May 17, 2005)

But

Originally Posted by *StephieCee* once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek?


----------



## Liz (May 17, 2005)

who


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 17, 2005)

about


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 17, 2005)

peeking


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 17, 2005)

gigantic


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 17, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 17, 2005)

We'd


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 17, 2005)

rather


----------



## lilla (May 17, 2005)

get


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 17, 2005)

penguins


----------



## lilla (May 17, 2005)

to


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* to fondle


----------



## Liz (May 17, 2005)

Tony


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 17, 2005)

He


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 17, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He

&lt;!-- / message --&gt;&lt;!-- sig --&gt;


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 17, 2005)

really


----------



## lilla (May 17, 2005)

wanted

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* really


----------



## Anya1976 (May 17, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys


----------



## Anya1976 (May 17, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got


----------



## Liz (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys to


----------



## Anya1976 (May 17, 2005)

keep up liz lol we are past that part lol


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs


----------



## Liz (May 17, 2005)

awww man! lol


----------



## Anya1976 (May 17, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from


----------



## Anya1976 (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *StephieCee* Ooopsss.




it happens believe me when the story gets reallylong and even more hysterical people are just itchin to get in on it and you have to keep fixin your posts lol


----------



## Liz (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from donald trump


----------



## Anya1976 (May 17, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing


----------



## Anya1976 (May 17, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald


----------



## Liz (May 17, 2005)

licked


----------



## Anya1976 (May 17, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a


----------



## Liz (May 17, 2005)

LSD sticker


----------



## Anya1976 (May 17, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then


----------



## Liz (May 17, 2005)

went


----------



## wongy74 (May 17, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers.


----------



## Anya1976 (May 17, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding


----------



## lilla (May 17, 2005)

toward


----------



## Mina (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* toward tree


----------



## Geek (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* 

tree 


PlayStation 3 lol


----------



## Mina (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* PlayStation 3 lol LOl and ( next make frog to play the game Tony)


----------



## lilla (May 17, 2005)

not till next year!!!




Did you see the controller?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* PlayStation 3 lol


----------



## Anya1976 (May 17, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting


----------



## lilla (May 17, 2005)

for


----------



## Geek (May 17, 2005)

1,300


----------



## Anya1976 (May 17, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just


----------



## Liz (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because


----------



## Anya1976 (May 17, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs


----------



## Liz (May 17, 2005)

wanted


----------



## K*O* (May 17, 2005)

Tony.

Originally Posted by *Liz* wanted


----------



## Liz (May 17, 2005)

Donald


----------



## Anya1976 (May 17, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting


----------



## K*O* (May 17, 2005)

over

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting


----------



## Liz (May 17, 2005)

the pills


----------



## K*O* (May 17, 2005)

(viagra)

Originally Posted by *Liz* the pills


----------



## Anya1976 (May 17, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since


----------



## K*O* (May 17, 2005)

he

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since


----------



## Anya1976 (May 17, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since he ate


----------



## K*O* (May 17, 2005)

the

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since he ate


----------



## Anya1976 (May 17, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since he ate the finger


----------



## K*O* (May 17, 2005)

, thinking

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since he ate the finger


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 17, 2005)

t'was

Originally Posted by *K*O** , thinking


----------



## Anya1976 (May 17, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since he ate the finger, thinking t'was sausage


----------



## Liz (May 18, 2005)

but


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 18, 2005)

Reija


----------



## Anya1976 (May 18, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since he ate the finger, thinking t'was sausage but Reija thought


----------



## Liz (May 18, 2005)

he


----------



## Anya1976 (May 18, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since he ate the finger, thinking t'was sausage but Reija thought he sang


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 18, 2005)

crazy


----------



## Liz (May 18, 2005)

like


----------



## Anya1976 (May 18, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since he ate the finger, thinking t'was sausage but Reija thought he sang crazy like dragons


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since he ate the finger, thinking t'was sausage but Reija thought he sang crazy like dragons mating


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 18, 2005)

multiple


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* multiple screams


----------



## lilla (May 18, 2005)

to play

Originally Posted by *Liz* wanted


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 18, 2005)

&lt;HR style="COLOR: #d1d1e1" SIZE=1&gt; &lt;!-- / icon and title --&gt;&lt;!-- message --&gt;once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since he ate the finger, thinking t'was sausage but Reija thought he sang crazy like dragons mating multiple screams to play


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* &lt;HR style="COLOR: #d1d1e1" SIZE=1&gt;&lt;!-- / icon and title --&gt;&lt;!-- message --&gt;once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since he ate the finger, thinking t'was sausage but Reija thought he sang crazy like dragons mating multiple screams to play tunes


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 18, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since he ate the finger, thinking t'was sausage but Reija thought he sang crazy like dragons mating multiple screams to play tunes. Meanwhile,


----------



## lilla (May 18, 2005)

got together

Originally Posted by *charms23* Makeuptalk


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 18, 2005)

to do


----------



## Anya1976 (May 18, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since he ate the finger, thinking t'was sausage but Reija thought he sang crazy like dragons mating multiple screams to play tunes. Meanwhile, Makeuptalk got together to do planting


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 18, 2005)

pheromones


----------



## Anya1976 (May 18, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since he ate the finger, thinking t'was sausage but Reija thought he sang crazy like dragons mating multiple screams to play tunes. Meanwhile, Makeuptalk got together to do planting pheromones into


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 18, 2005)

Vincent Longo


----------



## Anya1976 (May 18, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since he ate the finger, thinking t'was sausage but Reija thought he sang crazy like dragons mating multiple screams to play tunes. Meanwhile, Makeuptalk got together to do planting pheromones into Vincent Longo's toes


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 18, 2005)

but Vincent


----------



## Anya1976 (May 18, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since he ate the finger, thinking t'was sausage but Reija thought he sang crazy like dragons mating multiple screams to play tunes. Meanwhile, Makeuptalk got together to do planting pheromones into Vincent Longo's toes but Vincent hummed


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 18, 2005)

because he


----------



## lilla (May 18, 2005)

drank

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* because he


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 18, 2005)

martinis and red bull


----------



## lilla (May 18, 2005)

but


----------



## Mina (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* but he


----------



## Anya1976 (May 18, 2005)

once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since he ate the finger, thinking t'was sausage but Reija thought he sang crazy like dragons mating multiple screams to play tunes. Meanwhile, Makeuptalk got together to do planting pheromones into Vincent Longo's toes but Vincent hummed U2 while peeing because he drank martinis and red bull but he needed

(OT: could ya copy and paste the story when you add another word? so it's easier to follow?)


----------



## lilla (May 18, 2005)

Once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since he ate the finger, thinking t'was sausage but Reija thought he sang crazy like dragons mating multiple screams to play tunes. Meanwhile, Makeuptalk got together to do planting pheromones into Vincent Longo's toes but Vincent hummed U2 while peeing because he drank martinis and red bull but he needed coffee instead.


----------



## Liz (May 18, 2005)

Once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since he ate the finger, thinking t'was sausage but Reija thought he sang crazy like dragons mating multiple screams to play tunes. Meanwhile, Makeuptalk got together to do planting pheromones into Vincent Longo's toes but Vincent hummed U2 while peeing because he drank martinis and red bull but he needed coffee instead. Jerry Springer


----------



## lilla (May 18, 2005)

Once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since he ate the finger, thinking t'was sausage but Reija thought he sang crazy like dragons mating multiple screams to play tunes. Meanwhile, Makeuptalk got together to do planting pheromones into Vincent Longo's toes but Vincent hummed U2 while peeing because he drank martinis and red bull but he needed coffee instead. Jerry Springer called


----------



## Anya1976 (May 18, 2005)

Once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since he ate the finger, thinking t'was sausage but Reija thought he sang crazy like dragons mating multiple screams to play tunes. Meanwhile, Makeuptalk got together to do planting pheromones into Vincent Longo's toes but Vincent hummed U2 while peeing because he drank martinis and red bull but he needed coffee instead. Jerry Springer called jaba the hut


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 19, 2005)

a witch


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 19, 2005)

because


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 19, 2005)

leaking


----------



## lilla (May 19, 2005)

Once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since he ate the finger, thinking t'was sausage but Reija thought he sang crazy like dragons mating multiple screams to play tunes. Meanwhile, Makeuptalk got together to do planting pheromones into Vincent Longo's toes but Vincent hummed U2 while peeing because he drank martinis and red bull but he needed coffee instead. Jerry Springer called jaba the hut a witch because he was leaking. When

&lt;!-- / message --&gt;&lt;!-- sig --&gt;


----------



## lilla (May 19, 2005)

Once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since he ate the finger, thinking t'was sausage but Reija thought he sang crazy like dragons mating multiple screams to play tunes. Meanwhile, Makeuptalk got together to do planting pheromones into Vincent Longo's toes but Vincent hummed U2 while peeing because he drank martinis and red bull but he needed coffee instead. Jerry Springer called jaba the hut a witch because he was leaking. When he&lt;!-- / message --&gt;&lt;!-- sig --&gt;


----------



## Liz (May 19, 2005)

Once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since he ate the finger, thinking t'was sausage but Reija thought he sang crazy like dragons mating multiple screams to play tunes. Meanwhile, Makeuptalk got together to do planting pheromones into Vincent Longo's toes but Vincent hummed U2 while peeing because he drank martinis and red bull but he needed coffee instead. Jerry Springer called jaba the hut a witch because he was leaking. When he called


----------



## lilla (May 19, 2005)

Once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since he ate the finger, thinking t'was sausage but Reija thought he sang crazy like dragons mating multiple screams to play tunes. Meanwhile, Makeuptalk got together to do planting pheromones into Vincent Longo's toes but Vincent hummed U2 while peeing because he drank martinis and red bull but he needed coffee instead. Jerry Springer called jaba the hut a witch because he was leaking. When he called Jay Leno


----------



## Liz (May 19, 2005)

Once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since he ate the finger, thinking t'was sausage but Reija thought he sang crazy like dragons mating multiple screams to play tunes. Meanwhile, Makeuptalk got together to do planting pheromones into Vincent Longo's toes but Vincent hummed U2 while peeing because he drank martinis and red bull but he needed coffee instead. Jerry Springer called jaba the hut a witch because he was leaking. When he called Jay Leno about


----------



## lilla (May 19, 2005)

Once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since he ate the finger, thinking t'was sausage but Reija thought he sang crazy like dragons mating multiple screams to play tunes. Meanwhile, Makeuptalk got together to do planting pheromones into Vincent Longo's toes but Vincent hummed U2 while peeing because he drank martinis and red bull but he needed coffee instead. Jerry Springer called jaba the hut a witch because he was leaking. When he called Jay Leno about the next show


----------



## Anya1976 (May 20, 2005)

Once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since he ate the finger, thinking t'was sausage but Reija thought he sang crazy like dragons mating multiple screams to play tunes. Meanwhile, Makeuptalk got together to do planting pheromones into Vincent Longo's toes but Vincent hummed U2 while peeing because he drank martinis and red bull but he needed coffee instead. Jerry Springer called jaba the hut a witch because he was leaking. When he called Jay Leno about the next show about


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

Once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since he ate the finger, thinking t'was sausage but Reija thought he sang crazy like dragons mating multiple screams to play tunes. Meanwhile, Makeuptalk got together to do planting pheromones into Vincent Longo's toes but Vincent hummed U2 while peeing because he drank martinis and red bull but he needed coffee instead. Jerry Springer called jaba the hut a witch because he was leaking. When he called Jay Leno about the next show about how


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 20, 2005)

transvestites


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

Once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since he ate the finger, thinking t'was sausage but Reija thought he sang crazy like dragons mating multiple screams to play tunes. Meanwhile, Makeuptalk got together to do planting pheromones into Vincent Longo's toes but Vincent hummed U2 while peeing because he drank martinis and red bull but he needed coffee instead. Jerry Springer called jaba the hut a witch because he was leaking. When he called Jay Leno about the next show about how transvestites get


----------



## Liz (May 20, 2005)

Once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since he ate the finger, thinking t'was sausage but Reija thought he sang crazy like dragons mating multiple screams to play tunes. Meanwhile, Makeuptalk got together to do planting pheromones into Vincent Longo's toes but Vincent hummed U2 while peeing because he drank martinis and red bull but he needed coffee instead. Jerry Springer called jaba the hut a witch because he was leaking. When he called Jay Leno about the next show about how transvestites get tested


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

Once there was a frog that ate hamburgers with a goat. they liked to dance to country while in pajamas. While singing gospels to the Queen. Asking her to lift pancakes off of the the ground when frog decided to walk to the porn shop to get movie when TONY jumped towards the anal section bent on over while getting kicked in the chops. He screamed OUCH do you want to peek? But who cares about peeking at gigantic doughnuts. we'd rather get penguins to fondle Tony. He really wanted donkeys but got crabs from Donald Trump. Hearing voices Donald licked a LSD sticker then went bonkers. Holding toward tree playstation 3 waiting for 1,300 just because dogs wanted tony fighting over the pills (viagra) since he ate the finger, thinking t'was sausage but Reija thought he sang crazy like dragons mating multiple screams to play tunes. Meanwhile, Makeuptalk got together to do planting pheromones into Vincent Longo's toes but Vincent hummed U2 while peeing because he drank martinis and red bull but he needed coffee instead. Jerry Springer called jaba the hut a witch because he was leaking. When he called Jay Leno about the next show about how transvestites get tested for


----------

